# Doesn't this just beat all......



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Appearing in the Kennebec Journal Augusta, ME................



Wednesday, June 29, 2005

Gardiner man arrested in N.H. on suspicion of Potty Prowling

Staff report

A Gardiner man was arrested on Sunday in Albany, N.H. after a 14-year-old girl heard a noise, looked down a pit toilet at a popular swimming hole bathhouse and saw a face staring up at her.

Police pulled Gary Moody -- who was wearing waders -- from the waste tank underneath a log cabin outhouse at the Lower Falls off Kancamangus Highway.

According to the Carroll County Sheriff's Office in Ossipee, N.H., Moody, 45, was charged with criminal trespass and had to be hosed down by firefighters before police handcuffed him. 

"We had to decontaminate him," said Capt. Jon Hebert of the Carroll County Sheriff's Office. 

"We treated him as if he were hazardous material," Hebert said.

Moody, owner of the Windsor Convenience Store, was freed on $250 bail.

He will appear in the Northern Carroll County District Court in North Conway at 8:30 a.m. on July 19 to answer to the charge.

Hebert said Moody could face more charges.

As a condition of his bail, Moody cannot go within 100 yards of U.S. Forest Service property.

Representatives of the U.S. Forest Service assisted in the case; Conway firefighters helped decontaminate Moody


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Yuck, that guy must have some mental issues. That is sick


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

WOW, what a nasty freak! hahahaha they treated him as if he was a hazardeous material :lol:


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

LOLOLOL what an IDIOT


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

you know, I'm not really sure that any of the afore mentioned adjectives describing this guy are really strong enough*lol* I would imagine this must be good for his convenience store, I mean, people want to stop in and see who the freak is, and you know how it is, they pick up a Coke and some Ring dings, or a slice of Pizza. Perhaps this is all a well calculated business stunt!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No such thing as bad publicity, eh?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

mrmoby said:


> "We treated him as if he were hazardous material,"


All criminals need to be treated that way. lol

As long as he dosent serve homemade food at the store. Now that we all know where his hands and every other part of him have been.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I was watching the news today, this guy is now being charged with disodorly......um I mean disorderly, conduct. They said his story has something to do with his wife's ring falling down the hole. Now, if you want to believe that is the case, do you go in for it, send her in for it, or just call it lost?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok that's just too creepy. YUCK!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

mrmoby said:


> They said his story has something to do with his wife's ring falling down the hole.


If that was the case why was she not standing outside the outhouse warning people he was down there?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

what now I am really confused???!!!


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Well Fish Doc, if my spouse was wading around in a steaming pile of S**t, for anything other than a suitcase full of large bills, I'd be as far away as possible( do I know you? )*lol*...........not that I even believe that story anyway.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You could yell at anyone headed to the john that there is some freak in the sewer. Its not like you need to know who this freak is. LOL


----------

